# Help Please



## 1SICGTO (Apr 19, 2009)

Well right now my 2006 gto is completley stock. All that i have done is chop the mufflers and replace it with a piece of pipe. And i love the sound but now i want to get it to be louder. I was thinking about replacing the resanotor with a magnaflow x-pipe. My question is will i still pass smog..?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Should be no problem. You don't say where you live, but even in California, anything after the cats is fair game.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your good, just as long you don't replace or relocate the cats. The loudness is another part of the law that you crossed into now


----------

